# Migraine and pill



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi ladies
Am synching cycle for egg donation in few weeks. Have just stopped taking pill on Thursday on clinic's instruction and and am waiting for AF so I can begin patches.  I am susceptible to migraine but haven't had one for absolutely ages, but last two days have been fighting one off - do you think it's due to coming off pill after three weeks?  i think my migraines are generally hormone-related.  I wondered if anyone else had experienced this.  I feel dreadful and am trying to get one with work etc but head and lack of sleep is making me just want to go to bed! Am also bit worried might react to patches??

RLx


----------



## brendabell (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi RL,

I'm not a doc but if you are prone to migraines then it might be worth getting yourself checked for Hughes Syndrome (it's a simple blood test) especially if you are taking fertility drugs. You're GP should give you the test.

To find out about Hughes Syndrome go to the Hughes Syndrome website.

regards
B


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks B I just checked out the website - I'd heard of 'sticky blood' before but not Hughes Syndrome.  It's definitely worth checking out as I was taken off the pill by my GP several years ago because of the risk of stroke associated with visual disturbance migraines.

Will email my clinic now about what to do!

RL


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

RL: I had a DVT in my first pg, and have Hughes Syndrome. I had to take blood thinners while on the pill ... and definitely couldn't have had the high dose oestrogen (HRT) without being on aspirin and clexane.  I don't know if it's too late to test you now for APAS (antiphospholipid antibody syndrome/Hugh syndrome) or if they're prescribe clexane etc for you just in case...

It can cause early mc/affect implantation, is a worry


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

RL - I used to get terrible migraines when I was on the pill.  It was always in the days between packets and I think it's pretty common. Are you taking anything for it?  I found that migraleve, plenty of water and staying out of bright light helped.

Pippi xx


----------



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh no, another thing to worry about.  I had terroible visual disturbances when on the pill and have recently had 3 when didn't have any for years.

ET is for 10 days time.  I am going to try hard not to see that website cos I know I will get scared.

Going to be on Prednisolone for first 3 weeks but nothing else.

H


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Am going to Institute Marques and emailed them yesterday but they said they don't usually test for it and I shouldn't worry  - my symptoms would be more severe for Hughes they said.  But I am worried now!  And wondering whether to get a blood test somewhere anyway.

RL


----------



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

If you have the time, why not get tested by your GP.  I know I deffo would.

Good luck

Hx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Problem is everyone has APA in their blood at times (if you're unwell, for eg) so 2 positive tests 6w apart are usually necessary to dagnose the syndrome...


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

It takes ages to get results back from my GP so I will have gone for the transfer by that time.  Am thinking of ringing a private UK clinic for advice.  
RLx


----------

